# Florida Fishing is Hot in November



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Florida Fishing is Hot in November
We who call Florida home are proud of our state. Call us a Florida Cracker


and we will thank you for the compliment. 

We are proud of our weather; 80 degrees in November...this is

We have a great deal to be proud of. 
We are proud of our strong family ties; ties centered around outdoor sports. My granddaughter, Mrs. Danielle Bird. Danielle and family now live in Latexo, Texas:


Danielle is raising my great grand sons to appreciate, and be part of, the great outdoors:
9 year old Briley Bird:

10 year old Braxton Bird:

The family that fishes, hunts, together...stays together. 

We are friendly peoples who cherish everlasting friendship; friendship built upon mutual respect. Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, is a dear friend who takes his education & fishing very serious. John is very proud to be a graduate of the University of Florida; the University of Florida, one of the nations best:


John just returned from a Florida Fisherman ll 44 hour full moon snapper, grouper, trip. This dedicated, always willing to help, man of the sea teaches by example:



Another gentleman whom I am proud to call a friend,
Mr. Rodrick Mack:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

With cooler water temperatures the grouper and mangrove snapper fishing have exploded: 













The Flying Hub ll, a boat that re-defines the word FAST,

has also been bringing home outstanding catches. The Flying Hub can easily fish the far reaches of the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds & beyond on a one day trip:







In Florida our 'cold of November' is 80 degrees, plenty of sunshine, the best of friends, and, oh yes! 
Florida Fishing is Hot in November.

Due to pneumonia I have been off for several weeks. Hope to be back very soon with first hand, on the water, in the field, reports with more action packed videos. 
﻿﻿﻿Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

